# Online game The Glory of Rome



## elfstone (May 27, 2011)

The Glory of Rome.


It’s a Roman world built and ruled by the Romans. The only problem is that they haven’t taken possession of it yet. Positioned in the center of the known world and the Mediterranean sea “roman lake” and favored by the Gods, they are poised to dominate all within there grasp.

This is a campaign in the ancient world at a turning point in history. It’s 265 BC and the once minor city of Rome has risen to dominate most of the Italia, all within the last generation. This is the world of the infantry man the Shield, Spear and javelin. Few solders use a blade and even fewer armies fight as a whole. However the Romans have changed warfare forever with the first long standing army in history. They train and fight as a single unit, in formation for the greater glory of Rome.

Demi-humans have vast empires and until recently ruled all that could be seen. Many lived there whole life with out ever seeing a human. Mankind were the things of legend, that has all changed. Humans once dominated the world and fell from grace, How the last civilization of man, the Romans want it all back. Which side will you fight on? Will you command vast armies or travel in a small party of powerful friends? 



This will be a low to mid Arcane magic world” only specialist mages are allowed” and Evocation magic has not been used in almost 1,000 years. However clerical powers will be increased and common place. This is a world of God’s, blood and Iron. There will be several changes especially on available armor and weapons, along with racial rewrites. It’s a classical world full of the unwashed barbarians and the Glory of Rome.



*Campaign start date and day/times*

The Glory of Rome will be ready to go either July 15th or July 29th “2nd or 4th weekend” of July.

Now I’m negotiable on the day I can do either Friday or Saturday night 9pm to 2am Est. unless I work then 10-3am. Also it’s possible for me to do Sunday afternoon say 4 or 5pm to 9 or 10 pm. The day/time we play should be discussed here amongst the players to get the best fit.

I can see the adults with families having a hard time with Sunday’s. And girlfriends/boyfriends might not want you to give up a Saturday night.

Looking to play every other weekend.


Please follow Link to the Campaign Forum
http://s9.zetaboards.com/Mayhem_Gaming/forum/3007893/


----------

